# It's a Boy !



## sTTu (May 7, 2002)

Mrs sTTu dropped the sprog last night. Little bloke, 8lbs 9oz's (ouch!)

Now, I really need to sell that Roadster ;D

sTTu


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Many congrats mate to you and the misses of course . Welcome to the world little feller !
(Keep the TTR for his 18th birthday !) John


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Congratulations! The hard work starts here (or so I am told - I find out in August)! Any idea of a name yet?


----------



## davek9 (May 7, 2002)

[smiley=cheers.gif]

Congrats, welcome to the world little one and best wishes to you both.

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

Congratulations mate! First couple of weeks is pretty hard getting used to, but it is so worth it! Had our little Finlay for 6 weeks now and it gets better and better.
[smiley=cheers.gif]
Pete


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Congratulations Mate! You'll be planning the next one now...... : : : :

Have fun!!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

congrats... mines due in may


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

Congratulations sTTu! Any chance of a pic for the new TT mag?


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

Nice one! [smiley=cheers.gif]

Gren


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Well done - congratulations on having sex ;D


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Congratulations!!!
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
Hope all are well ! 
It won't be long before you'll hear the words "Dad - can I borrow the car keys please?"  [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Congratulations and well done Mrs sTTu.
Any name yet?

PGC hows Finlay? Babies come alive at 6 weeks don't they, really let you know they've arrived.
That's why they learn how to smile at the same time...... so you have to forgive them for being such little buggers. ;D

A day in the life of a parent
[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=computer.gif] [smiley=idea.gif] [smiley=party2.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=huh2.gif] [smiley=jester.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif][smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=clown.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif][smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=sleeping.gif] [smiley=sleeping.gif] [smiley=sleeping.gif]


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

> Congratulations and well done Mrs sTTu.
> Any name yet?
> 
> PGC hows Finlay? Babies come alive at 6 weeks don't they, really let you know they've arrived.
> That's why they learn how to smile at the same time...... so you have to forgive them for being such little buggers. Â ;D


He's fine thanks, still wont go to sleep before 2am and wakes up late! Bit like me really [smiley=zzz.gif]

STTu, what about the car? I've still got my TTC - hanging on by the fingernails! But for how much longer ???


----------



## sTTu (May 7, 2002)

Thanks for all the best wishes from you all. [smiley=crowngrin.gif]

Boy am I tired, but he's great, we called him Luke and so far only filled one nappy (with black tar!!!)

There's some stuff I never new would happen, mainly things to do with blood :-X if you've been there you'll know what I mean, if you've not been there, you're better off NOT knowing !

TTR really has to go, may just end up trading it in for a 3.0 Sport A4.

Need Sleep !

Cheers !

sTTu


----------

